# Boda en Daguestán, Rusia.



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Dic 2021)

Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (28 Dic 2021)

Joder, a lo tonto lo he visto entero y me ha gustado, si señor.


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Joder, a lo tonto lo he visto entero y me ha gustado, si señor.



Engancha desde el primer momento...


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Gracias por la info....tiene un aire a la España de los 40?


----------



## Cimoc (28 Dic 2021)

Joder con la musiquita de los cojones y los dos de las capuchas dándose de ostias me lo he visto entero.


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Con una población de 2 910 249 habitantes, Daguestán es étnicamente muy diversa (es la república más heterogénea de Rusia, donde ningún grupo étnico constituye una mayoría) con varias decenas de grupos y subgrupos étnicos que habitan la región, la mayoría de los cuales hablan lenguas caucásicas y turcas. Los más importantes entre estos grupos étnicos son los ávaros, darguines, cumucos, lezguinos, laks, azeríes, tabasaranes y chechenos.[4] Los rusos étnicos representan alrededor del 3,6% de la población total de Daguestán.[5] El ruso es la lengua oficial primaria y la lengua franca entre los grupos étnicos.[6] Sin embargo, la palabra _Daghestan_ o _Daghstan_ se deriva de la palabra túrquica _dağ_ (montaña) y el sufijo persa _-stan_ (tierra) y significa «país de montañas».

Daguestán ha sido escenario de una insurgencia islámica de bajo nivel, brotes ocasionales de separatismo, tensiones étnicas y terrorismo desde la década de 1990. Según International Crisis Group, la organización militante islamista Jamaat Shariat es responsable de mucha de la violencia de la república.[7] Gran parte de la tensión tiene su origen en un conflicto interno entre grupos islámicos sufíes tradicionales que defienden el gobierno secular y más recientemente profesores salafistas predicando la aplicación de la _Sharia_ en Daguestán.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Dic 2021)

Están si mascarillas, y sin guardar las distancias de seguridad, ya veréis las UVIs en 15 días.

Me alegra ver que la vida sigue, allí donde no llega el machaque de los mass media occidentales.


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Cimoc dijo:


> Joder con la musiquita de los cojones y los dos de las capuchas dándose de ostias me lo he visto entero.



Ese tipos de música me emocionan un poco....


----------



## NIKK (28 Dic 2021)

Moros moreando.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Dic 2021)

Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.

Saludos.


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

El señor del 2:08 qué creéis que ha tomado, alcohol u otra cosa?


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Dic 2021)

Lo que tiene mérito es que alcohol no consumen..no sé que coño se meten...


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Lo que tiene mérito es que alcohol no consumen..no sé que coño se meten...




Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....



podia ser una boda en un pueblo de lugo.


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> podia ser una boda en un pueblo de lugo.



Es verdad...


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

Buen rollo, rollo de pueblo, sin postureo, los hombres haciendo de hombres, las mujeres de mujeres.

Sanote


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

En el 11:36 el hombre de blanco volando por los aires. Debe de ser el graciosillo del pueblo, la mascota

Cómo mola ese rollo, me recuerda a la gente de mi pueblo en León


----------



## Poseidón (28 Dic 2021)

Hasta los niños van mazados.


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

Chortina en el 12:37, de mi estilo


----------



## crash2012 (28 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690





Parecen parientes de B O R A T


----------



## Bimbo (28 Dic 2021)

Son como gallegos pero moros


----------



## esNecesario (28 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690




Tiene que ser cojonudo estar pedo en esa boda, con esa música musulgitana.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Chortina en el 12:37, de mi estilo




En mi pueblo te pondrías la botas, hay gañanas de esas a punta pala.

Saludos.


----------



## McLovin (28 Dic 2021)

Pero qué cojones hay que hacer para llegar a un vídeo de una boda en Daguestán...  

Es interesante. Es etnografía pura. Mis dieses.


----------



## esNecesario (28 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí pero son mujeres hechas y derechas. Y ninguna mujer es fea por donde mea. Y no te has fijado bien, pero todas las mujeres jóvenes y sanas (no focas ni taradas con cara de oler mierda, mujeres alegres, sonrientes) son guapas (al menos para los de su raza y cultura).

Todo es acostumbrarse. A ellos las occidentales les deben parecer putas (visten como putas y se comportan como putas, menos la mía claro).


----------



## McLovin (28 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.
> 
> Saludos.




No todas. Yo me iba al pajar a retozar con un par de ellas que se ven en el vídeo (jóvenes y sin bigote, se entiende)


----------



## malvado (28 Dic 2021)

¿Y el del pasamontañas liándose a hostias con los invitados aleatoriamente?


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> En mi pueblo te pondrías la botas, hay gañanas de esas a punta pala.
> 
> Saludos.



Has visto qué caderazas, glúteos, tetones bamboleantes y presumible cinturita?

Ahí hay carnaza de la buena, na que ver con una gorda


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Dic 2021)

Ahora necesito tener ese temazo en mi lista de reproducciones musicales. Y sólo tienen un teclado Casio y menudo ritmo se sacan ese par de borrachos.


----------



## esNecesario (28 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



Si éstos son rusos yo soy marciano.

@eL PERRO ¿son turcochinos?


----------



## Dolce (28 Dic 2021)

Las Hurdes 2.0


----------



## esNecesario (28 Dic 2021)

Me voy a poner la música en el móvil.


----------



## McLovin (28 Dic 2021)

El vídeo está muy bien, pero tragarse los 18 minutos escuchando la misma canción puede hacer que me explote el cerebro. Es como para volverse loco.


----------



## azazel_iii (28 Dic 2021)

Quiero ser encapuchado!

Joputa devuélveme mis 18 minutos de vida.... bueno en verdad hasta me ha gustado


----------



## Urquiza (28 Dic 2021)

En el 12:45 sale una pizpi moviendo el culo.
Información.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Sí pero son mujeres hechas y derechas. Y ninguna mujer es fea por donde mea. Y no te has fijado bien, pero todas las mujeres jóvenes y sanas (no focas ni taradas con cara de oler mierda, mujeres alegres, sonrientes) son guapas (al menos para los de su raza y cultura).
> 
> Todo es acostumbrarse. A ellos las occidentales les deben parecer putas (visten como putas y se comportan como putas, menos la mía claro).




Si es un dato nada más porque es una realidad, pero yo me iba antes con las del video que con una de las de por aquí. Además que las del video se las ve que se mueven más que las culebras, en la cama tienen que ser la hostia.

Saludos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Dic 2021)

Pensaba que iba a salir Borat


----------



## Seren (28 Dic 2021)

Son lo que parecen, rusos con un toque moruno. No hay más que ver el tipo de baile + música

O turcochinos según el nini


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (28 Dic 2021)

Eso es Cambados


----------



## daniguzmán (28 Dic 2021)

Joder, y pensar que justo al lado tienen a pibones bailando con esta sofisticación en las bodas:


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Dic 2021)

Si doblas las voces rusas y quitas a los pintamonas de las capuchas, es cualquier boda gallega hace 60 años.

Llamadme loco, pero prefiero algo como esto a una fiesta de postureo

PD: y alguien tocando la gaita y la gente bebiendo vino

PD2: lo vuelvo a ver y por momentos se me olvida que es Rusia y no Galicia interior


----------



## eltonelero (28 Dic 2021)

Joder chincheta al hilo. 
Es de lo mejor que se ha visto en burbu


----------



## mmm (28 Dic 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Joder, y pensar que justo al lado tienen a pibones bailando con esta sofisticación en las bodas:



Tiene más magia la otra boda, esa apesta a protocolo


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

El de los teclados el que mejor se lo pasa


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Dic 2021)

jajajaaaa lo vi hace como quince días y la verdad gusta saber que la vida va a seguir en sitios así. Los cantantes molan mazo, el pelirrojo lleva un ciego de la ostia. Os aviso que engancha, lo he visto varias veces y no me aburre


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Joder, y pensar que justo al lado tienen a pibones bailando con esta sofisticación en las bodas:



La verdad que engancha esta música caucásica....muy simple y repetitiva...pero te vienes arriba...


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Dic 2021)

Minuto 17:14. La del pañuelo rosa es khabib nurmagomedov pero sin barba (no tanta)


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

Si que hablan un gallego cerrado en Os Ancares


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> La verdad que engancha esta música caucásica....muy simple y repetitiva...pero te vienes arriba...



Solo con ver chortinas sin tatuajes, sin pelos de colores, piercings en la nariz, y sin comportarse como camioneros, femeninas 100%, ya me vengo arriba sin necesidad de música.


----------



## Flipao (28 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Los que son parientes de los alanos son los osetios. En el daguestan lo que hay es un carajal de tribus y nacionalidades increíble


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



pues venía justo a decir que parecía una boda en una aldea de Galicia . Gracias por la información.
Ahora ya no se ven viejas con el pañuelo en la cabeza , pero yo todavía recuerdo de niño que se veía alguna en las aldeas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Sí pero son mujeres hechas y derechas. Y ninguna mujer es fea por donde mea. Y no te has fijado bien, pero todas las mujeres jóvenes y sanas (no focas ni taradas con cara de oler mierda, mujeres alegres, sonrientes) son guapas (al menos para los de su raza y cultura).
> 
> Todo es acostumbrarse. A ellos las occidentales les deben parecer putas (visten como putas y se comportan como putas, menos la mía claro).



lo interesante es que teniendo en cuenta el radical cambio de modelo de sociedad que se ha producido en Galicia en los últimos años , y que apenas se distinguen de cualquier otra parte de España o Europa , podemos dar por hecho que todos los hijos de los moros y negros que están llegando ests décadas se comportarán como está diseñado en los despachos . 

Ni recordarán que sus padres o abuelos no comían jamón e iban a la mezquita.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (29 Dic 2021)

Me gustan las mujeres de allí. Espectaculares cuando te las dan vírgenes para que las fecundes.

Y se vuelven más feas que un dolor tras parir y así no se distraen.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2021)

Flipao dijo:


> Los que son parientes de los alanos son los osetios. En el daguestan lo que hay es un carajal de tribus y nacionalidades increíble



Con una población de 2 910 249 habitantes, Daguestán es étnicamente muy diversa (es la república más heterogénea de Rusia, donde ningún grupo étnico constituye una mayoría) con varias decenas de grupos y subgrupos étnicos que habitan la región, la mayoría de los cuales hablan lenguas caucásicas y turcas. Los más importantes entre estos grupos étnicos son los ávaros, darguines, cumucos, lezguinos, laks, azeríes, tabasaranes y chechenos.[4] Los rusos étnicos representan alrededor del 3,6% de la población total de Daguestán.[5] El ruso es la lengua oficial primaria y la lengua franca entre los grupos étnicos.[6] Sin embargo, la palabra _Daghestan_ o _Daghstan_ se deriva de la palabra túrquica _dağ_ (montaña) y el sufijo persa _-stan_ (tierra) y significa «país de montañas».


----------



## Nico (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> La verdad que engancha esta música caucásica....muy simple y repetitiva...pero te vienes arriba...






Malasfo a TODAS y, creo que si están las madres, también !! (fuertes las chortinas)


----------



## sintripulacion (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajaaaa lo vi hace como quince días y la verdad gusta saber que la vida va a seguir en sitios así. Los cantantes molan mazo, el pelirrojo lleva un ciego de la ostia. Os aviso que engancha, lo he visto varias veces y no me aburre



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo.
Viendo los valores que reinan en Occidente y teniendo muy presente la farsa de la plandemia con toda su agenda de manipulación, control, avaricia y muerte a su alrededor, el video me transmite pureza y paz espiritual aislados de un mundo corrupto.


----------



## Lleveria (29 Dic 2021)

Con la tontería lo he visto entero. No se muy bien de que va la vaina que se traen y me intriga. Entendería varios comportamientos si me dicen que se han bebido vino y pacharan a garrafas pero bebiendo kas de naranja esos hijos de puta van puestos de algún hierbajo seguro. España años 70


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Dic 2021)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Algunas teorías dicen que el vascuence provendría de esas zonas....


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Así nos ven las élites a los españoles . No me extraña que quieran exterminarnos.

La diversión por lo visto , es que dos anormales enmascarados se den de ostias y hostiguen a los invitados .
A punto estuvieron de caer por el barranco en varias ocasiones , sobre todo en el minuto 16 .

Una boda de doscientos invitados y seguro que se gastó menos de lo que cuestan dos platos en una boda de España.

Por cierto que se publicó el 16 de mayo de este año y no veo ninguna mascarilla.

Lo que es curioso que todas las mujeres y las niñas lleven pañoleta y los hombres gorra .
Parece que se ha viajado en la máquina del tiempo a la España de hace 70 años si no fuese que se ve algún móvil y el músico del órgano.

Hay montones de niños pululando por todos lados, que están a su aire sin estar sobreprotegidos y supervisados por sus padres .
Se nota que no llegó el feminismo a esas tierras y las mujeres siguen pariendo como hembras que son.

Estoy seguro que si a alguna de esas mujeres la traen a vivir a España y le explican como se vive aquí no da crédito.
sin duda que les pareceríamos más raros nosotros a ellos de lo que nos parecen ellos a nosotros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajaaaa lo vi hace como quince días y la verdad gusta saber que la vida va a seguir en sitios así. Los cantantes molan mazo, el pelirrojo lleva un ciego de la ostia. Os aviso que engancha, lo he visto varias veces y no me aburre



a lo tonto, el que editó el vídeo sin matarse mucho , hizo un buen trabajo . 

Ya es raro que le dediquemos 20 minutos a una chorrada sin sentido , por eso tiene mérito . jajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



¿ cómo encontraste ese vídeo ?


----------



## Barspin (29 Dic 2021)

Ya quisiera la españa vaciada tener la mitad de vida que esa aldea de mala muerte en mitad de la nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

ojo que tiene muchas más 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXOOTN0wfhWHTKPu2ARNotw


----------



## Quantrell (29 Dic 2021)

Atrévome a afirmar, sin demasiados titubeos:
a) Que el mayor colocón parece llevarlo la novia, y
b) que el asistente del cantante adolece de un alarmante desconocimiento de la letra de tan sesuda canción.


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

El lugar más peligroso de Europa - BBC News Mundo


Ataques bombas, tiroteos, desapariciones y torturas, son el pan de cada día en esta área del viejo continente. Y un equipo con el futbolista mejor pagado del mundo.




www.bbc.com













República islámica de Daguestán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (29 Dic 2021)

Envidia sana, lástima que aquí ya ni en pueblos se es tan sencillo


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Barspin dijo:


> Ya quisiera la españa vaciada tener la mitad de vida que esa aldea de mala muerte en mitad de la nada.





Si
Rusia tiene una demografía de la hostia


Nivel Soria


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 Dic 2021)

Hombres y mujeres aparte. Qué asco de musulmanes.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


>




¿Daguestanos también? Mejora algo aunque no es para tirar cohetes.

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

qué bodas más buenas ! 

me he quedado impresionado . muy interesante . Sólo falta la gaita gallega .


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Dic 2021)

Asco de costumbres, de gente y de musica. Solo un progre bien queda puede decir que le gusta lo que ve y oye. Si no fuera por que es zona estrategica, los rusos hace tiempo que hubiesen dejado que se maten entre ellos.


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Daguestanos también? Mejora algo aunque no es para tirar cohetes.
> 
> Saludos.



Ingusetios, vecinos y primos de los daguestanies.
La de rojo no me digas que no es guapa


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas



y casas ! mira que pedazo casas tienen dando por hecho que no tienen ni un céntimo ni se han hipotecado de por vida. 

Sin duda que en España ha sucedido algo raro. No nos damos cuenta porque estamos inmersos en esta distopía . Sólo los que nos pueden observar desde fuera , se dan cuenta que aquí están pasando cosas estrambóticas con el estilo de vida.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


>



Impresionante, gracias.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asco de costumbres, de gente y de musica. Solo un progre bien queda puede decir que le gusta lo que ve y oye. Si no fuera por que es zona estrategica, los rusos hace tiempo que hubiesen dejado que se maten entre ellos.



Al ignore hijo de la gran puta ...escoria.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Ingusetios, vecinos y primos de los daguestanies.
> La de rojo no me digas que no es guapa




No se, la veo como muy artificiosa y además que tiene que ser la más cachonda de Ingushetia porque baila con cualquiera que pilla 

La de negro primera y la de blanco también, pero sobre todo la de negro primera que tiene pinta modosita.

Saludos.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (29 Dic 2021)

Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas



Bien visto.

Agregaría que no los imagino bajo intoxicantes campos de radiaciones electromagnéticas.


----------



## pandiella (29 Dic 2021)

brutal
son de la misma etnia que los turcos del papichulo


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Dic 2021)

Deja de intentar que me vaya al extranjero con chinos, follacabras y demás ralea


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Dic 2021)

Te darán dolor de cabeza por triplicado


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Dic 2021)

Pues quieres tres. Si quieres te dejo mis cascos de máquina


----------



## McRotor (29 Dic 2021)

La gente de montaña siempre fue más brava, cafre, noble y pobre... 

No se diferencia mucho de una boda que hubiese las aldeas Asturianas hace 100 años, ahora queda solo como festival folklorico masificado...






Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas




Y lo mas importante, no has visto ni un puto selfie o chortina haciendose fotos para el insta. Yo creo que ni saben que es...

Alguien por ahi arriba decia que son todo krakos y no seria raro, en una puta aldea de montaña que son 4 pelagatos la guapura no es cualidad primordial para crear familia y la genetica va haciendo su trabajo. 

Aunque si se fija uno bien se atisban un par de chortinas camufladas que apunta a familiares de ciudad, no todos los invitados son de esa aldea no hay casas suficientes. Si te vas con la chorti de la ciudad a tu pueblo a la boda de tu primo donde estaran sus amigos cafres, no la vestirias cual puta para exhibirla, ni a ella se le ocurriria degradarse como tal voluntariamente.

Por lo demas la musica un descojono y si hay pogos es que es gente noble. 

Cuando los hombres manteniamos altos niveles de testosterons no era raro darse unas guantadas con algun buen colega por eso de desestresar y mantenerse activo.

Ahora tenemos crios que posiblemente nunca se metan en una pelea en su vida.


----------



## Maddie (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> podia ser una boda en un pueblo de lugo.



Es que el del teclado incluso se parece a Ortega Smith jajajjaja


----------



## elpelos (29 Dic 2021)

El grupo de folklore que me tiene intrigado es este de Georgia.


----------



## FuckCommunism (29 Dic 2021)

Falta Borat bailando en ese pueblo de mierda


----------



## jus (29 Dic 2021)

Joder da la sensación que envidiaus ese ambiente algunos y todo.

Yo veo moros ruso-turquicos Paco con sus mujeres apartadas del jolgorio todas con velo medio amargadas mientras los hombres Paco haciendo lo que quieren pero todo cutre

Entre medias 2 tíos encapuchados picando adrede (será una costumbre) para tumbar a quien le pille de por medio.

Yo no veo más que cutrez como ir a algún pueblo de la meseta profunda y ver todo viejo destartalado y ver a lo viejos bailando sin cintura alguna, todo muy cutre.


----------



## cortoplacista (29 Dic 2021)

En esas mesas en las que se agolpan como sardinas en lata o alguna situación similar es el momento de volverse zurdo y andar jodiendo a toda la mesa...hasta que agobiados te manda al extremo y entonces te vuelves diestro.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por la info....tiene un aire a la España de los 40?



JajJajajajja y de los 80 tambien. En Galicia hasta hace nada iban las mujeres vestidas como ese video. 

Les veo un aspecto a europeos del Sur.


----------



## El Caga Chele (29 Dic 2021)

A los ex-sovieticos no les ha llegado del todo la modernidad, al Cáucaso ni la televisión. 
Yo en la Georgia profunda tuve la sensación de ver un mundo similar al de la infancia rural de mis padres, la gente es mucho mas relajada, hombres ''machistas'' a saco y sin complejos.

La georgiana que me comía no es que fuera mojigata pero cuando yo jugueteaba a los besos y manitas le preocupaba que nos viera su mamá o la gente en la calle a un nivel que nunca he visto en Méjico (incluso con mujeres que primero tienes que saludar a los padres antes de salir al parque). Y la chica estaba en plan de totalmente entregada, incluso dejo el trabajo para quedarse unos dias mas conmigo, el punto es que en condiciones normales no soltarían tanta prenda (y no es que intentara cosas como empotrarla en la cocina o pedirle una mamadita en la calle) y sus amigas se veían similares. Cualquier comentario un poco picaresco que en Méjico o Europa pasa sin más a ellas les sacaba una risita nerviosa.

Los méritos que tienes que hacer para follar una chica citadina de Tbilisi deben ser como los años 70 de España, en las pequeñas villas del Cáucaso debe ser 1940.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (29 Dic 2021)

Todos los burbujistas presentándose en el pueblo daguestaní de esta guisa (peli "Las flores de otro mundo").


----------



## Maxim Gorki (29 Dic 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Eso es Cambados



É Rebordechao.

Eiquí outra boda na mesma aldea.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues venía justo a decir que parecía una boda en una aldea de Galicia . Gracias por la información.
> Ahora ya no se ven viejas con el pañuelo en la cabeza , pero yo todavía recuerdo de niño que se veía alguna en las aldeas .



Todas las hermanas de mi abuela llevaban pañuelo y las viudas de negro perpetuo (esto último creo que era para no gastar en ropa).


----------



## audienorris1899 (29 Dic 2021)

Acabo de ver el vídeo entero y no sé por qué, pero ahora tengo unas ganas locas de subirme a unos autos de choque.


----------



## Artedi (29 Dic 2021)

Pues ya sabé


urano dijo:


> Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....



Cierto, si eliminas algunos fotogramas y te dicen que es Puerto Hurraco cuela perfectamente.

Bromas aparte, es conocida la teoría del parentesco ibérico-vasco-caucásico en base (creo) a unas 400 coincidencias linguisticas y a que tanto el vasco como el georgiano usan la inusual declinación ergativa. Se ve que también hay coincidencias con el daguestano:









Las coincidencias vasco-georgianas que te van a sorprender - El Viajero Fisgón


El texto analiza las principales coincidencias que hay entre el idioma vasco y el georgiano




www.elviajerofisgon.com





Como he comentado en otros hilos, me precio de tener viajes y amistades en la región, aunque daguestanos no conozco ninguno. A ellos les hace mucha gracia el posible parentesco vasco. Les encaja bastante todo excepto cuando les describes a los vascos como gente laboriosa. Ellos no lo son, pero es curioso que Estrabón, al describir a los pueblos ibéricos, los pintara como bastante indolentes, aunque duros y sufridos en la guerra como también son los caucásicos.


----------



## Il Corvo (29 Dic 2021)

Son como los kurdos no gracias


----------



## megamax (29 Dic 2021)

Minuto 13:07 tirando billetes al aires y uno de los encapuchados rompiéndolos


----------



## Artedi (29 Dic 2021)

Suscribo todo lo dicho, y lo del alcohol es absolutamente cierto (tuve una relación de unos pocos años con una teórica musulmana de la región, y joder cómo le gustaba el cava, y cómo la ponía de caliente... al jamón tampoco le hacía ascos, añado). Pero Daguestán y Chechenia son sitios duros de cojones, ni se os ocurra ir a pescar allí porque en el improbable caso que la família no dinamite o ametralle la relación, lo mínimo que os exigirán es la conversión al Islam (la cual, como sabréis, no tiene marcha atrás; el musulmán renegado sólo merece la muerte según el Corán).


----------



## Merrill (29 Dic 2021)

Gol de Verdi
_La donna è mobile, qual piuma al vento..._


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



Después de la cena de @JoséBatallas esto es justo lo que necesitaba para el desayuno. Gracias!


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2021)

Es hipnótico.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (29 Dic 2021)

Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas



Suscribo lo dicho, además a pesar de la mierda de música que se hace insoportable, se transmite un buen rollo, un estar en felicidad , en armonía unos con otros sin envidias ni rivalidades increíble,sin aparentar ni tú consumes más, tu ganas más y tal. Envidia sana cojones!


----------



## Akira. (29 Dic 2021)

Minuto 6:10 y 10:12


----------



## Tercios (29 Dic 2021)

Ya con el hit que suena de fondo terminas volviéndote majara, las imágenes te catapultan al manicomio.

Hemosísimo documento.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Chortina en el 12:37, de mi estilo



A la "galleguiña" esa bailando esa "muñeira" nos la hemos pedido todos.
Yo vi el vídeo hace meses y ya la tengo apalabrada con su padre.
Me ha costado 5 cabras y dos camellas.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Minuto 6:10 y 10:12



Lojj encapuchaoojj sí.
Es como los payasos vengadores de LQSA.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2021)

McLovin dijo:


> Pero qué cojones hay que hacer para llegar a un vídeo de una boda en Daguestán...
> 
> Es interesante. Es etnografía pura. Mis dieses.



A mí me llegó hace meses/semanas por otros caminos distintos de burbuja.
Debe de estar rulando por todo el mudo.
"Es como si" a los hombres nos gustase verlo.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> La verdad que engancha esta música caucásica....muy simple y repetitiva...pero te vienes arriba...



Ponle una base rítimica y tienes technotrance.
Y no es coña.
Te parece distinto porque la armonización y la escala es distinta.
Pero no hay tanta diferencia de fondo con el Children de Robert Miles como te parece.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

el que reparte a medias un billete a los musicos..es un troll muy loleante....

menos mal que no beben, si bebiesen acababan todos despeñados montaña abajo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Al ignore hijo de la gran puta ...escoria.



Vete con tu puta madre rojo


----------



## Morototeo (29 Dic 2021)

joder esta gente es salvaje.. madre mia.. Mas nos valdria no entrar nunca en guerra contra rusia.. increible. Esa gente nos lleva 50 años de ventaja con el peak oil..sobrevivirán mejor que nosotros, mil veces.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Dic 2021)

Muy fan del menu de la boda, es tierno porque dentro de poco estaremos casi como ellos


----------



## Morototeo (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.
> 
> Saludos.



uyyy lo que ha dicho ....


----------



## biba ecuador (29 Dic 2021)

NO he visto a nadie con GAFAS 

Por Que?


----------



## Oteador (29 Dic 2021)

Coronatimados, qué sentís al ver que la vida sigue en otras partes del mundo?


----------



## burbrujilda (29 Dic 2021)

Peroperopero... ¿pero qué coño son esos encapuchados? ¿Y por qué han disfrazado a la novia de oso polar? 

Me ha encantado el vídeo.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

biba ecuador dijo:


> NO he visto a nadie con GAFAS
> 
> Por Que?



no tienen ningun libro


----------



## Iron IQ (29 Dic 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ahora necesito tener ese temazo en mi lista de reproducciones musicales. Y sólo tienen un teclado Casio y menudo ritmo se sacan ese par de borrachos.



En Spotifiy hay una lista con temas que son semejantes pero de los Balcanes.
Se llama Balcanic music, espero que te guste.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Dic 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> En Spotifiy hay una lista con temas que son semejantes pero de los Balcanes.
> Se llama Balcanic music, espero que te guste.




Gracias. Voy a echarle un vistazo porque en algún momento he escuchado algún tipo de música medio oriental medio "gipsy" pero sin ser ni gitaneo ni ningún rollo arabesco. No sabía identificarla, en su día pensé que sería algún estilo rumano o algo parecido.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Mientras tanto cerca de alli en las zonas bajas, los cosacos se entretienen....



estos a diferencia de sus vecinos montañeses si toman, vaya si toman...


----------



## Octubrista (29 Dic 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Joder, y pensar que justo al lado tienen a pibones bailando con esta sofisticación en las bodas:



Elegante sensualidad en esas mujeres.
Y aquí las nenas rapeando, bailando bachatas, "tuerkeando", y otras mierdas.


----------



## SatanClaus (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> La verdad que engancha esta música caucásica....muy simple y repetitiva...pero te vienes arriba...



Repetitiva, puede. Pero no tan simple:








Microtonalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




La música de toda esa región (Asia Central, norte de la India, Oriente Medio) está llena de pequeñas sutilezas que a nosotros nos pueden pasar por desafinaciones, pero es solo porque estamos acostumbrados de nacimiento al sistema dodecafónico.


----------



## Galvani (29 Dic 2021)

Esos son los que van en el metro


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Una verbena cosaca:



Para los impacientes, la.chortina sale em el minuto 2:20


----------



## El pernales (29 Dic 2021)

Pues dos cosas:
1- se lo pasan pipa
2- se gastan menos en trajes que un norcoreano en catecismos


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Dic 2021)

Este baile libanés llamado dabke, se baila en las bodas del Líbano y es una auténtica pasada. Tremenda agilidad de los bailarines.





A ver cómo estás tan pancho sentado y te pones a bailar como este tío en el 1:14 con ese ritmo y agilidad:


----------



## LionelHutz (29 Dic 2021)

lo veo en casa


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



En el minuto 1:00 salen las abuelas de jersey shore…


----------



## SatanClaus (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Una verbena cosaca:
> 
> 
> 
> Para los impacientes, la.chortina sale em el minuto 2:20



Siguen siendo los mismos:





(del mismo pintor que el de tu avatar, por cierto)


----------



## Il Corvo (29 Dic 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Todas las hermanas de mi abuela llevaban pañuelo y las viudas de negro perpetuo (esto último creo que era para no gastar en ropa).



Las viudas de negro no por ahorrar, si no porque eran viudas y así se quedaban. Supongo que lo normal era que no se esperaba de ellas volver al mercado.

Yo recuerdo en mi infancia en el extrarradio de Barcelona las mujeres de pueblo ir siempre de negro, y los biegos con boina hasta los primeros 90 o así.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


>



Como esta la del vestido burdeos, madre mia! Bueno y a las demás también melasfo.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (29 Dic 2021)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Las viudas de negro no por ahorrar, si no porque eran viudas y así se quedaban. Supongo que lo normal era que no se esperaba de ellas volver al mercado.
> 
> Yo recuerdo en mi infancia en el extrarradio de Barcelona las mujeres de pueblo ir siempre de negro, y los biegos con boina hasta los primeros 90 o así.




Pero también he oido que muchas quedaban económicamente mal y las mismas falda, blusa y chaqueta podían durarles años y más años, siempre negras con lo que no se sabía si eran las mismas o no, con lo cual evitaban comprar ropa y gastar.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las tías son todas más feas que los cojones del tío Mahoma.
> 
> Saludos.



Dudo que hayas estado con una chica mas guapa y decente que las del vídeo. Seguro que eres incel y te engañas diciendo que son todas feas y la verdad es que el feo eres tu.


----------



## INE (29 Dic 2021)

Años de ventaja.


----------



## reconvertido (29 Dic 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> joder esta gente es salvaje.. madre mia.. Mas nos valdria no entrar nunca en guerra contra rusia.. increible. Esa gente nos lleva 50 años de ventaja con el peak oil..sobrevivirán mejor que nosotros, mil veces.



Te recuerdo que están jugando de broma y suave por una celebración.
Para que te centres.
Ahora, imagínatelos enfadados, cabreados, o peleando por su modo de vida y sus chortinas.
Para que te sigas centrando.

Luego hay gañanazos por ahí que dicen que a Rusia al URSS y/o los chinos se los meriendan.
Juas.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te recuerdo que están jugando de broma y suave por una celebración.
> Para que te centres.
> Ahora, imagínatelos enfadados, cabreados, o peleando por su modo de vida y sus chortinas.
> Para que te sigas centrando.
> ...



pues eso...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> podia ser una boda en un pueblo de lugo.



eso mismo venia a decir. Paquismo extremo ochentero. Recuerda la Galicia profunda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Chortina en el 12:37, de mi estilo



Bien visto forero. Que ese culito no pase hambre.


----------



## Deus Pater (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....



“Rasgos” tú eres subnormal si crees que esos perros armenoides con cara judio se parecen remotamente a los españoles.
Si acaso se pareceran a ti, que a saber de donde vienes…


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te recuerdo que están jugando de broma y suave por una celebración.
> Para que te centres.
> Ahora, imagínatelos enfadados, cabreados, o peleando por su modo de vida y sus chortinas.
> Para que te sigas centrando.
> ...



Etnicamente estos señores no son rusos. Los rusos salvo escasas escepciones no viven en zonas montañosas.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ahora necesito tener ese temazo en mi lista de reproducciones musicales. Y sólo tienen un teclado Casio y menudo ritmo se sacan ese par de borrachos.



Es que no son los cantantes, esos estaban en la fiesta y les apetecía cantar, vamos nada que no pase en una boda. La cantante es una gordita que esta sentada cerca con un abrigo color burdeos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Etnicamente estos señores no son rusos. Los rusos salvo escasas escepciones no viven en zonas montañosas.



Efectivamente si viven en las montañas es porque huían de algo.

Galicia que es el culo del mundo, al final de todo donde no se puede llegar más allá , además protegida por montañas, probablemente era el sitio donde llegaban los refugiados desde principio de los tiempos


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> En mi pueblo te pondrías la botas, hay gañanas de esas a punta pala.
> 
> Saludos.



En fin, gañan no es un insulto sino una profesión.


----------



## Deus Pater (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Esos alanos que llegaron a la Hispania romana a saquear eran completamente diferentes de los “”alanos”” de hoy día que habitan en Osetia. Para empezar los alanos eran una tribu irania sarmata/escita bastante más parecidos a los germanos (godos, vándalos) o eslavos que cualquier cosa. La llegada de los hunos provocó que abandonaran la estepa póntica y que un grupo se dirigiera al oeste (a Europa) donde se mezclaron con las tribus germánicas que también migraban hasta el punto que incluso antes de que pisaran España no se diferenciaban en nada de los godos o suevos o vándalos. El otro grupo migró hacía el este y luego hacía el sur, refugiandose en la parte norte de la cordillera del Cáucaso donde se mezclo con los grupos armenoides locales de ascendencia pre-indoeuropea (gentes kavkaz) como los georgianos, chechenos, daguestanies y circasianos. Cómo eran tan pocos en pocas generaciones la sangre escita se diluyo y básicamente se convirtieron en caucásicos nativos, con el fenotipo armenoide tan común en la zona pero con la diferencia de que conservaron su lengua indoeuropea de la rama irania (descendiente de la escita)


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Joder, y pensar que justo al lado tienen a pibones bailando con esta sofisticación en las bodas:



joder, eso es civilizacion...


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Dic 2021)

Heredarán la tierra y si no al tiempo, y no habrá foro para comerme mis palabras


----------



## Lleveria (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Mientras tanto cerca de alli en las zonas bajas, los cosacos se entretienen....
> 
> 
> 
> estos a diferencia de sus vecinos montañeses si toman, vaya si toman...



La de rojo te coge la minga y te la parte en 3... jajajajajajaj


----------



## noseyo (29 Dic 2021)

El virus solo es para Europa y Estados Unidos ,para undirlos y cortar las libertades , ellos son más libres


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Así nos ven las élites a los españoles . No me extraña que quieran exterminarnos.
> 
> La diversión por lo visto , es que dos anormales enmascarados se den de ostias y hostiguen a los invitados .
> A punto estuvieron de caer por el barranco en varias ocasiones , sobre todo en el minuto 16 .
> ...



Darse de ostias cuando se es joven es muy divertido o acaso no jugabais a eso en donde tu vives?


----------



## Miomio (29 Dic 2021)

A ver que no sus enteráis de los dos que se ostian:

Uno hace de hombre y otro de mujer (y va vestido de mujer el de rojo, sin ir de puton pero si de mujer) y representan el matrimonio.


----------



## RFray (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hulagu (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Creo que los estás confundiendo con los suevos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

Aun me estoy descojonando.... debe ser un primo suyo....


----------



## FOYETE (29 Dic 2021)

Eso es el futuro de España señores, volver hacia atrás en le tiempo 200 años.
Al menos seremos más felices.


----------



## Lleveria (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


>



Madre mía la de granate. IMPRESIONANTE vaya jaca


----------



## Lleveria (29 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Daguestanos también? Mejora algo aunque no es para tirar cohetes.
> 
> Saludos.



No vas a estar con una tía como la de granate ni pagando... juajuajua


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (29 Dic 2021)

Gente sana...


----------



## txusky_g (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



En el minuto 15:46 empieza la fiesta de verdad


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Dic 2021)

Supongo que quien "se casa" ahí es la cabra o la oveja... con uno de allí, eh? Pobre criatura!



Archimanguina dijo:


> podia ser una boda en un pueblo de lugo.



... o cualquier comunidad/ciudad pepera también.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

No. Eso no concuerda con la genetica.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cómo encontraste ese vídeo ?



A mi me apareció en vídeos sugeridos porque suelo ver a unos cocineros azeris, Kanan Badalov y a Country Life Blog que son una pareja que vive en el monte.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Así nos ven las élites a los españoles . No me extraña que quieran exterminarnos.



Como dices que nos ven las élites a los espñoles?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Como dices que nos ven las élites a los espñoles?



Todos nos creemos en centro del universo. 

Una vez viendo un documental sobre una tribu de bosquimanos que vivían en la más absoluta miseria en cabañas de ramas, barro y caca de vaca , ellos se autodenominaban " los hombres verdaderos " ( que no les faltaba razón puesto que son los antepasados de todas las razas ) , el caso es que en su pequeño mundo , al no ver más allá , suponían que el resto de las tribus eran inferiores . 

las élites que diseñan el modelo de sociedad nos ven como una panda de borregos, no es una novedad. 
Buscan métodos de ingeniería social para hacernos trabajar como esclavos , asediándonos a impuestos para su propio beneficio . 

A pesar de que la productividad actual es inmensamente mayor que generaciones pasadas y que las horas de trabajo son infinitas , no se corresponde con la calidad de vida , puesto que VIDA SOLO ES EL TIEMPO QUE DEDICAS PARA TÍ . 

El tiempo que dedicas a tú trabajo es sólo parte de un mecanismo autómata . da igual ser cajera de supermercado o dentista . Eso no es vida . es otra cosa. 









¿Trabajábamos menos en el pasado? Teníamos 110 días de vacaciones pero echábamos más horas anuales


Muchos medios antes que nosotros han explicado eso de que trabajamos más días que los que trabajábamos en la Edad Media, sobre todo basándose en los estudios...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué bodas más buenas !
> 
> me he quedado impresionado . muy interesante . Sólo falta la gaita gallega .



Son bodas cojonudas, no tienen en la cabeza las mierdas que tenemos por estos lares. Aquí si nos vas de punta en blanco aunque sea un puto sábado normal y corriente parece que uno no se puede divertir. Y si no vas como los demás, te miran raro y ni se te acercan


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2021)

Recuerda algo de mi tierra:




san juan de beleño el guirria - Buscar con Google


----------



## Abrojo (29 Dic 2021)

Son pequeños pero muy fieros, de ahi salen halterofilicos y luchadores


----------



## ansite59 (29 Dic 2021)

Ya tengo contratado al grupo musical para mi próximo cumpleaños


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

Esa mujer es muchisimo mas guapa que la Colau, donde va a parar. Vamos que aunque potxola..... y a la Colau ni se me ocurre.


----------



## casaire (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Ostia...Es verdad¡¡¡¡¡¡. Los mismos rasgos y los mismos bailes(muñeiras).... Todo el puzzle encja.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

A ver panoli, te traduzco para que tu mismo te entiendas



jus dijo:


> Joder da la sensación que envidiaus ese ambiente algunos y todo.



Joder con lo bien que se esta en la ciudad no me voy a manchar de barro


jus dijo:


> Yo veo moros ruso-turquicos Paco con sus mujeres apartadas del jolgorio todas con velo medio amargadas mientras los hombres Paco haciendo lo que quieren pero todo cutre



Yo veo gente diferente y me cago en los pantalones no vaya a ser que sean mejores que yo y también me invento cosas, vamos que no se ni lo que veo.


jus dijo:


> Entre medias 2 tíos encapuchados picando adrede (será una costumbre) para tumbar a quien le pille de por medio.



A mi que no me peguen que no tengo media ostia.


jus dijo:


> Yo no veo más que cutrez como ir a algún pueblo de la meseta profunda y ver todo viejo destartalado y ver a lo viejos bailando sin cintura alguna, todo muy cutre.



No he salido de mi barrio.
Eso es lo que has dicho por si no lo sabias


----------



## Falconeti (29 Dic 2021)

Boda gallega hace unos años.
Se le nota en el estilo de hacer el cafre cuando ya van cocidos.
Pa mi gusto faltan Cañita brava y Manolo de Xaniño en esa boda.


----------



## blackhole (29 Dic 2021)

Costumbres Vladimir... Disfrutan con lo que tienen y un acontecimiento reúne a todos. Qué tiempos cuando nuestras costumbre Paco nos unía.

Y un dato... la gente está a lo que está, ni móviles ni pijimierdas, ni redes sociales, ni postureo (he visto 2 móviles, o sea que deben funcionar por allí), a pasarlo bien y vivir.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Dic 2021)

cualquier mujer de ese video te hace un hombre con solo bajarse las bragas


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> En Spotifiy hay una lista con temas que son semejantes pero de los Balcanes.
> Se llama Balcanic music, espero que te guste.



Gran aporte, gracias.
La banda sonora de la Pelicula Gato Negro Gato Blanco tambien es brutal.


----------



## mmm (29 Dic 2021)

En ese pueblo se lo pasan teta


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Es que no son los cantantes, esos estaban en la fiesta y les apetecía cantar, vamos nada que no pase en una boda. La cantante es una gordita que esta sentada cerca con un abrigo color burdeos.




Por eso lo digo, que de forma espontánea ese par de borrachos se han marcado un temazo con ritmo y solo con un puto teclado Casio.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> cualquier mujer de ese video te hace un hombre con solo bajarse las bragas



Miedo me da imaginarme la frondosidad y espesura de esos matorrales.


----------



## mistel (29 Dic 2021)

Una boda muy divertida donde se nota que todos se lo han pasado bien.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Dic 2021)

Mi aporte:


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Dic 2021)

No era Borat de por allí? 

Por cierto, como bien decís, así era el muchos pueblos españoles hasta no hace demasiadas décadas.


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> No era Borat de por allí?
> 
> Por cierto, como bien decís, así era el muchos pueblos españoles hasta no hace demasiadas décadas.



Borat es de Kazajstan, que esta a caballo entre Europa y Asia Central. Estos videos son en el Cáucaso

Además en Kazajstan, se enfadaron bastante, pues los videos de ese supuesto pueblo kazajo, en realidad se grabaron en un poblado gitano de Rumanía, con gitanos (no kazajos)


----------



## Seren (29 Dic 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> No era Borat de por allí?
> 
> Por cierto, como bien decís, así era el muchos pueblos españoles hasta no hace demasiadas décadas.



En españa y en todos todos los paises occidentales en la zona rural podían ser así hace un siglo, cada unos con sus bailes y sus comidas propias


----------



## NormanMan (29 Dic 2021)

ahora me huele todo a una mezcla de cuero cebolla y roña.


----------



## jus (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> A ver panoli, te traduzco para que tu mismo te entiendas
> 
> 
> Joder con lo bien que se esta en la ciudad no me voy a manchar de barro
> ...



Eres tonto y lo sabes.

Yo veo una boda Paco las mujeres van con velo y no las veo muy entretenidas, ellas están con ellas mismas y los hombres a lo suyo pero más sueltos.

Yo veo paquismo y es lo que hay, cero ganas de estar ahí más allá cómo invitado turístico por curiosidad pero no para tener esa sociedad ni costumbres


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (29 Dic 2021)

si en esa boda tiras al aire un trozo de cobre no cae al suelo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Dic 2021)

Ahora esta mierda


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Dic 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mi aporte:



Buenas chotinas


----------



## AlfredHard (29 Dic 2021)

Me lo he tragado entero, menuda obra de arte, hacía AÑOS que no veia a tanta gente pasándoselo bien de verdad, no como aquí que está todo el mundo avinagrado y en las fiestas domina el postureo. Aquí se ve que solo hace falta para divertirse unos buenos altavoces


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Dudo que hayas estado con una chica mas guapa y decente que las del vídeo. Seguro que eres incel y te engañas diciendo que son todas feas y la verdad es que el feo eres tu.




Yo he estado con tías más guapas que esas y también con bastantes más feas que esas, lo que pasa es que iba tan colocado que ya ni me acuerdo. Pero haberlo estado lo he estado.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2021)

Lleveria dijo:


> No vas a estar con una tía como la de granate ni pagando... juajuajua




Pagando no desde luego porque nunca he pagado por follar. Cuando no tenía pareja no tenía un céntimo para pagarlo y cuando tenía para pagarlo pues tenía pareja estable.

Así es la vida de puta y jodida, tan puta y jodida que hasta te puedes acatarrar y toser por un coronavirus fíjate tú.

Saludos.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asco de costumbres, de gente y de musica. Solo un progre bien queda puede decir que le gusta lo que ve y oye. Si no fuera por que es zona estrategica, los rusos hace tiempo que hubiesen dejado que se maten entre ellos.



Menos mal que alguien dice las cosas claras.
Toda esta mierda primitiva da verdadero ascazo.


----------



## hortera (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por la info....tiene un aire a la España de los 40?



Ahora España es medio negroide, los de Daguestán ya están por encima


----------



## B. Golani (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



QUE BOBADAS DICES , LOS DAGUESTANIS SON MUSULMONOS Y CON ESO SE EXPLICA TODO


----------



## B. Golani (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



LOS ANTECESORES EN GALICIA SON LOS SUEVOS , NO LOS ALANOS


----------



## eltonelero (29 Dic 2021)

De todas formas he de decir que veo el video sin la mas minima condescendencia. 
Lo veo con simpatía y claro que hay cosas tronchantes pero muchas bodas españolas me parecen mas ridiculas con su escenografia, numeritos de bailes de los casados o los amigos del novio...


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Dic 2021)

Hipnótico.

Me lo he tragado entero.

A lo tonto hay un puñado que melasfo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Dic 2021)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Joder, a lo tonto lo he visto entero y me ha gustado, si señor.



El que canta tiene un meneo.
En versión manolo, claro.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

B. Golani dijo:


> LOS ANTECESORES EN GALICIA SON LOS SUEVOS , NO LOS ALANOS



suevos mezclados con alanos y vándalos


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

B. Golani dijo:


> QUE BOBADAS DICES , LOS DAGUESTANIS SON MUSULMONOS Y CON ESO SE EXPLICA TODO



a un gallego le pones un turbante y aparece un daguestaní


----------



## Cabrea2 (29 Dic 2021)

Una boda como cualquiera en moristán pero más lejos.

No se que os recuerda de España, aquí los hombres y las mujeres están juntos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Lo que tiene mérito es que alcohol no consumen..no sé que coño se meten...



El agua de los floreros.... no te jode...


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


>



Minuto 1:59 es todo HAMOR.

Me uniría a ella carnalmente hasta que:

1) La cama se convirtiera en astillas
2) Se me secara los escrotos por exceso de uso
3) me desangrara de los mordiscos en el cuello que me diera la chorti en plena faena
4) todas las respuestas anteriores son buenas y se darían simultáneamente.

NECESITO yacer con ella. AYUDA foreros.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Minuto 1:59 es todo HAMOR.
> 
> Me uniría a ella carnalmente hasta que:
> 
> ...




En el 4:15 va una madre a obligar a su hija a bailar(más bien a pasear) con el mozo...


----------



## Faldo (29 Dic 2021)

Tiene pinta de hacer fresquete.


----------



## Calahan (29 Dic 2021)

Son como blancos pero estropeados por rasgos asiáticos y semitas.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

jus dijo:


> Eres tonto y lo sabes.
> 
> Yo veo una boda Paco las mujeres van con velo y no las veo muy entretenidas, ellas están con ellas mismas y los hombres a lo suyo pero más sueltos.
> 
> Yo veo paquismo y es lo que hay, cero ganas de estar ahí más allá cómo invitado turístico por curiosidad pero no para tener esa sociedad ni costumbres



Velo es algo que cubre la cara y no se donde lo ves. Jjajajaa no las ves entretenidas porque no estas tu majete. Tu si que eres paco, porque no hay nada mas paco que la modernidad artificial.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Menos mal que alguien dice las cosas claras.
> Toda esta mierda primitiva da verdadero ascazo.



Los hijos de sus hijos ocuparán el espacio que pertenecería a los hijos de los españoles que fueron abortados o que no han nacido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> A ellos las occidentales les deben parecer putas (visten como putas y se comportan como putas, menos la mía claro).



A ellos les parecen putas. Nosotros lo tenemos confirmado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2021)

Urquiza dijo:


> En el 12:45 sale una pizpi moviendo el culo.
> Información.



Y con un buen melonar.


----------



## Arquíloco (29 Dic 2021)

Buen tecladista. Techno Daguestán mola.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Dic 2021)

Oteador dijo:


> Coronatimados, qué sentís al ver que la vida sigue en otras partes del mundo?



Que van a pensar? Que ya veras las ucis dentro de 15 días.


----------



## Barspin (29 Dic 2021)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si
> Rusia tiene una demografía de la hostia
> 
> 
> Nivel Soria



Esa pedazo de boda en soria sería algo inimaginable.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Barspin dijo:


> Esa pedazo de boda en soria sería algo inimaginable.



hay mas niños en esa boda que en las provincias de soria y teruel juntas.


----------



## nomah (29 Dic 2021)

La costumbre de los calcetines blancos con mocasines veo que se estila tambien.
Podría ser cualquier boda paleta de ejspañistan


----------



## Popuespe (29 Dic 2021)

Oye, pues se lo pasan divinamente. Nunca en toda mi vida he estado yo en una boda, en la que la gente se divirtiese tanto.


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....




No te quepa dudas!!! Son turcochinos y su religión? mahometanos...

*"94 Prozent der Bevölkerung Dagestans sind ethnische Muslime[20] und etwa zehn Prozent aller Muslime Russlands leben hier. "*


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Ostia...Es verdad¡¡¡¡¡¡. Los mismos rasgos y los mismos bailes(muñeiras).... Todo el puzzle encja.




También festejan los gallegos separados de las gallegas?


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Dic 2021)

relacionado:





__





[Lezginka] La impresionante danza tradicional del Cáucaso Norte que “puede resucitar a los muertos” [ACTUALIZACION Guerra de Ucrania]


La historia de esta danza se remonta a los cultos y ritos paganos, como uno de sus principales elementos es la imagen de un águila (que es perfectamente evidente cuando los bailarines se levantan con orgullo en los dedos del pie y estiran los brazos simulando ser alas). Requiere hombres de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## casaire (29 Dic 2021)

Arquíloco dijo:


> Buen tecladista. Techno Daguestán mola.



Tengo entendido que es el DJ residente de las ceremonias. Un verdadero hayazgo. El Ximo Bayo del Mar Negro.


----------



## casaire (29 Dic 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> También festejan los gallegos separados de las gallegas?



No sé Rick.... Pero se conoce que sí.


----------



## WEMBLEY (29 Dic 2021)

hipnótico, me recuerda a ciertas zonas del interior de Teruel, principios de los 80, brutos pero nobles, sin atisbo de majaderías NWO

los personajes son para un visionado individual y pormenorizado de cada uno de ellos, grandiosos


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (29 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



Me encanta


----------



## cerero (29 Dic 2021)

El de la camisa blanca debe ser el tonto borrachín que suele haber en todas las bodas...


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

casaire dijo:


> No sé Rick.... Pero se conoce que sí.




Bueno, entonces no hay problemas retrasados con retrasados, se entienden. Y luego se quejan de las mujeres espanolas...


----------



## cerero (29 Dic 2021)

McLovin dijo:


> El vídeo está muy bien, pero tragarse los 18 minutos escuchando la misma canción puede hacer que me explote el cerebro. Es como para volverse loco.



El momento culminante es cuando el teclista se levanta para espantar a los violentos y la música sigue sonando jajaja.


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

Si esto representa la Espana profunda es hora que hagan un MEA CULPA y se pregunten, por qué las mujeres espanolas son como son hoy en día. Nunca se han puesto a pensar que se rebelaban contra esa forma de vida? Y nunca se han puesto uds. a pensar que son ahora como son por esta vida de mierda que llevaban?

Alguien me podría responder que tiene de valioso festejar los hombres separados de las mujeres?

Si vemos eso, no quiero pensar que es lo que viven esas mujeres en su día a día. Te revienten a palos? Pues te callas, porque tu marido tendrá razón para hacerlo. !Que los reviente a golpes a tus hijos e hijas y que las viole? Bueno, según uds., una maravilla, ya que festejan tal cual lo que son. Unas bestias retrógradas!


----------



## jus (29 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Velo es algo que cubre la cara y no se donde lo ves. Jjajajaa no las ves entretenidas porque no estas tu majete. Tu si que eres paco, porque no hay nada mas paco que la modernidad artificial.



Ohhh perdone por decir velo y no... Trapo que les cubre el puto pelo pero los hombres pueden ir como quieran... Ohhhhh perdona.

Y es todo paquismo y cutre es lo que hay.

Por cierto en el últimosc segundos... La mesa comiendo sale solo mesas de tíos todos comiendo, intuyo que las mujeres están en otras mesas juntitas y separadas de los hombres... Aunque quien sabe.

Todo paquismo y cutre todo pa ti


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

Bueno lo de Dagestan son musulmanes y todos sabemos que los hombres musulmanes son MARICONES!!!

Supongo que se sienten identificados con ellos, ya que Espana posee un número increíble de maricones.

En Espana hoy no HAY HOMBRES SOLO MARICAS! pOR ESO GUSTAN TANTO DE ESTE VIDEO!

Mujeres solo para hacerlas parir y luego mariconear, como lo hacen todos los musulmanes.


----------



## dvb (29 Dic 2021)

Buen culo


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

los bailes en círculo son las muñeiras 

los anormales con la cara tapada dando palos a diestro y siniestro son los peliqueiros que en Galicia se han trasladado al carnaval , pero ahora ya se sabe de donde vienen. 

Lo que pasa es que con el desarrollo cultural y económico en Galicia se han convertido en una comparsa " del corte inglés " , pero la esencia es la misma que se ve en la boda. 

Se ve que es gente con pocos recursos intelectuales para disfrutar de una reunión y que les entretienen subnormalidades . Supongo que en el pasado acababan todos follando después de comer hasta reventar en una orgía satánica de comida , violencia y sexo ( que son lo mismo ) .


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bailes en círculo son las muñeiras
> 
> los anormales con la cara tapada dando palos a diestro y siniestro son los peliqueiros que en Galicia se han trasladado al carnaval , pero ahora ya se sabe de donde vienen.
> 
> ...




Lo dudo. Son musulmanes, lo que te gusta y lo que les gusta a uds.


----------



## lagintoinc (29 Dic 2021)

Pues nada, a mitad del vídeo ya estaba yo marcando el ritmo,tiene ese aire nostálgico de la España profunda .Todo como muy de antes pero casi todos con móviles grabando el momento.El orujo casero desde por la mañana los hace casi insensibles al fresquito que debe de hacer por esos lugares.Buen documento ,sí señor.


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Me encanta




Y después vienen los llantos. Claro ninguna mujer me quiere...

Ninguna mujer del mundo que vea eso te querrá tener por marido.


----------



## Arquíloco (29 Dic 2021)

cerero dijo:


> El momento culminante es cuando el teclista se levanta para espantar a los violentos y la música sigue sonando jajaja.



Y... tiene un Korg y un portátil Asus que proteger, más los altavoces RCF... debe valer una pasta ahí. Si ya lo vale en cualquier parte. El portátil y el Korg le hace el trabajo durante sus sesiones de MMA, ja, ja, ja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Lo dudo. Son musulmanes, lo que te gusta y lo que les gusta a uds.



¿ acaso eres tú cristiano o covidiano ? son identidades que los dirigentes imponen a la borregada 

Lo que cuenta de verdad, la esencia , la idiosincrasia real al margen de artificios , es lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## J.Smith (29 Dic 2021)

Si os gusta esto ,buscar danzas kurdas. Molan mucho tambien.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los hijos de sus hijos ocuparán el espacio que pertenecería a los hijos de los españoles que fueron abortados o que no han nacido



No te lo crees ni tú. Esa basura de cultura no les gusta ni a ellos. La mantienen porque son pobres y palurdos. 
Las chortinas y chortinos danzando son unos putos palurdos, dan lastimica.
A mí me parecen putos seres primitivos. No me extraña que Adolfo tuviera el desprecio que tenía por esos pueblos inferiores.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

J.Smith dijo:


> Si os gusta esto ,buscar danzas kurdas. Molan mucho tambien.



Gracias


----------



## antiglobalista (30 Dic 2021)

Yo conozco 3 rusos de Daguestán y son normales (dentro de lo que se podría decir normal)


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de ver los 18 minutos enteros ...me asalta al menos 1 pregunta....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885690



Bailar así requiere de mucha fuerza en las piernas y el tío no está atlético que digamos...
Ya me gustaría ver a un cadaver maratonero hacerlo:















Me mola mucho cómo bailan los del este. A mí me sale pero duro 4 botes... jajja

---------

Buena hembra la que comentáis en el 12:45.

Él también lo ha notado:


----------



## INE (30 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> a un gallego le pones un turbante y aparece un daguestaní



Los más moros de España.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Dic 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú. Esa basura de cultura no les gusta ni a ellos. La mantienen porque son pobres y palurdos.
> Las chortinas y chortinos danzando son unos putos palurdos, dan lastimica.
> A mí me parecen putos seres primitivos. No me extraña que Adolfo tuviera el desprecio que tenía por esos pueblos inferiores.



Yo estoy flipando con la expectación de este hilo, los bailes regionales que tenemos en España están a años luz en vistosidad y musicalidad que lo que se ve en estas bodas turcochinas. Supongo que se echa en falta una sociedad menos materialista y con mayor cercanía entre las personas, pero lo que se ve en estos vídeos son gente divirtiéndose a base de bailar como simples macacos y dándose de hostias.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Bailar así requiere de mucha fuerza en las piernas y el tío no está atlético que digamos...
> Ya me gustaría ver a un cadaver maratonero hacerlo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 887210
> ...



   como desguazais hasta el segundo el vídeo...


----------



## Plvs Vltra (30 Dic 2021)

Paquisno 100% campechano en chancla y vena


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> como desguazais hasta el segundo el vídeo...



Ha empezado él, para una vez que comento sin meterme con nadie... 



mmm dijo:


> Chortina en el 12:37, de mi estilo


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Ha empezado él, para una vez que comento sin meterme con nadie...



Tiene razón...la del 12:45....está bien proporciona ...el mozo ese de blanco ha quedado hipnotizado con sus mazorcas....que creo que es el mismo que se pelea con uno de los encapuchados y casi se carga el chiringuito de la música....


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tiene razón...la del 12:45....está bien proporciona ...el mozo ese de blanco ha quedado hipnotizado con sus mazorcas....que creo que es el mismo que se pelea con uno de los encapuchados y casi se carga el chiringuito de la música....



  

yo esperaba ver una pelea en condiciones y eso era vacile con los colegas....


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Dic 2021)

Jamás pensé que un hilo sobre un boda en Daguestán generase expectación este foro y más en el principal.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> yo esperaba ver una pelea en condiciones y eso era vacile con los colegas....




Si...pero el de blanco se ha llegado a cabrear...


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> yo esperaba ver una pelea en condiciones y eso era vacile con los colegas....




Esto me ha recordado a este sketch de Gila...


----------



## revisa esos digitos (30 Dic 2021)

Me encantan esos tapices, aunque parezcan simples alfombras del Ikea.


----------



## mixbuby (30 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Has visto qué caderazas, glúteos, tetones bamboleantes y presumible cinturita?
> 
> Ahí hay carnaza de la buena, na que ver con una gorda



Amen, hermano. Es lo que se dice en esas tierras "toda una Yegua"


----------



## revisa esos digitos (30 Dic 2021)

Mola porque en esos paises de verdad (no cómo Belgica, por ejemplo, de creacion masona) todavía no ha llegado el NOM.
Sin mascarillas en pleno COVID! Quien lo diria!!


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Dic 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Jamás pensé que un hilo sobre un boda en Daguestán generase expectación este foro y más en el principal.



No entiendo por qué no? Esto es fororetardeds!


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Si...pero el de blanco se ha llegado a cabrear...



dame el minuto bro


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> dame el minuto bro



8:00


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> 8:00



pues me ha jodido eh, típico tío tranquilo que le tienen que venir a tocar las pelotas

se china pero bien


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Dic 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y después vienen los llantos. Claro ninguna mujer me quiere...
> 
> Ninguna mujer del mundo que vea eso te querrá tener por marido.



Quien te dice que soy marido?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Bailar así requiere de mucha fuerza en las piernas y el tío no está atlético que digamos...
> Ya me gustaría ver a un cadaver maratonero hacerlo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 887210
> ...



Jaaaa


----------



## klingsor (30 Dic 2021)

Me recuerda vagamente a cierto lugar.

K.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Dic 2021)

¿Pero a las mujeres les ham practicado la circuncisión o no? Eso es lo realmente importante


----------



## eltonelero (30 Dic 2021)

La verdad que viendo los videos algo menos Paco de bodas por esos lares te dan ganas de llorar lo que hemos perdido como hombres con la modernidad occidental.

El 90% de esos paletos seguramente tendrán asegurado una pareja femenina, fiel, joven y atractiva sin apenas mover un dedo (mas allá que el demostrar que tienes un trabajo, un tiempo de cortejo y caerle bien a la familia)
Sin apps, sin ig, sin miles de viajes, ni fines de salidas de marcha, sin mazarse en el gym ni seguir modas absurdas.

Hay un canal de youtube se un tio georgiano cocinando platos en el patio de su casa, el tipico tio recio y rudo y de vez en cuando sale su mujer e hija... que envidia.


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tiene razón...la del 12:45....está bien proporciona ...el mozo ese de blanco ha quedado hipnotizado con sus mazorcas....que creo que es el mismo que se pelea con uno de los encapuchados y casi se carga el chiringuito de la música....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 887261



100% buena madre.

A todos los forerosheteros se nos han ido los ojos con semejante hembra


----------



## krupier30 (30 Dic 2021)

Que bueno, pense que estaba viendo Tele Gaita galega e iba a salir Gayoso en cualquier momento.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Dic 2021)

HABEIS VISTO CORRER A LOS CRIOS...crios libres y sanos...


----------



## mmm (30 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El que canta tiene un meneo.
> En versión manolo, claro.



Te apetece un menage con él y conmigo?


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> La verdad que viendo los videos algo menos Paco de bodas por esos lares te dan ganas de llorar lo que hemos perdido como hombres con la modernidad occidental.
> 
> El 90% de esos paletos seguramente tendrán asegurado una pareja femenina, fiel, joven y atractiva sin apenas mover un dedo (mas allá que el demostrar que tienes un trabajo, un tiempo de cortejo y caerle bien a la familia)
> Sin apps, sin ig, sin miles de viajes, ni fines de salidas de marcha, sin mazarse en el gym ni seguir modas absurdas.
> ...



Manda link por favor


----------



## zahoriblanco (30 Dic 2021)

Si , se ve hasta un campanario por ahi


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (30 Dic 2021)

Maravilloso documento. Que alguien lo añada al hilo de Bodas Vladimir.

Desconcertante en todos los sentidos, no se puede saber en qué estación o época del año se encuentran. Se mezclan sandalias con plumíferos y abrigos de piel en perfecta simbiosis.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gran parte de la tensión tiene su origen en un conflicto interno entre grupos islámicos sufíes tradicionales que defienden el gobierno secular y más recientemente profesores salafistas predicando la aplicación de la _Sharia_ en Daguestán.



El salafismo, estropeando todo lo que toca.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Dic 2021)

Cimoc dijo:


> Joder con la musiquita de los cojones y los dos de las capuchas dándose de ostias me lo he visto entero.



Jaja, yo igual. Es hipnótico.


----------



## eltonelero (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> Manda link por favor


----------



## Pizti (30 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


>



joder qué makina, una gozada el vídeo. Me recuerda cebao a mi padre... Chajote fresco en la frente sin tiritas, como debe ser.
Me ha entrado morriña, cabrón.

Parece que tienen pasta, buen coche, buena casa, familia educada (y sino castañazo que te crió), sin extrenticidades o parloteo innecesario. Voy a ver el del bisonte jojojo

gracias tío, me has alegrado el día, y ya era bueno!


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> joder qué makina, una gozada el vídeo. Me recuerda cebao a mi padre... Chajote fresco en la frente sin tiritas, como debe ser.
> Me ha entrado morriña, cabrón.
> 
> Parece que tienen pasta, buen coche, buena casa, familia educada (y sino castañazo que te crió), sin extrenticidades o parloteo innecesario. Voy a ver el del bisonte jojojo
> ...



5 millones de suscriptores da dinero ..


----------



## Artedi (30 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Una verbena cosaca:
> 
> 
> 
> Para los impacientes, la.chortina sale em el minuto 2:20



Está muy bien, pero los que quieran así de entrada comprender lo que es una auténtica cosaca _a full_, aquí tenemos una bailando la tradicional flankirovka:


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Dic 2021)

NS 4 dijo:


> HABEIS VISTO CORRER A LOS CRIOS...crios libres y sanos...



y ya fuman con 10 años su buen tabaco turko.


----------



## Artedi (30 Dic 2021)

Si la pregunta es si les gusta follar, la respuesta es sí, y mucho. Por demás su filosofía es que el hombre debe pagar por todo y más; el origen del dinero (limpio o sucio) les importa un comino. En contrapartida, ellas van a hacer lo que sea para estar guapas. Como todas las mujeres en general pero de manera mucho más franca, ellas quieren resultados tangibles. Y un buen coche, buena casa y estatus. Eso lo da un hombre de verdad; los que no pueden darlo no alcanzan la categoría de hombre. Insisto en que el "cómo" el hombre consigue eso, les importa una mierda.


----------



## mmm (30 Dic 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú. Esa basura de cultura no les gusta ni a ellos. La mantienen porque son pobres y palurdos.
> Las chortinas y chortinos danzando son unos putos palurdos, dan lastimica.
> A mí me parecen putos seres primitivos. No me extraña que Adolfo tuviera el desprecio que tenía por esos pueblos inferiores.



Gente humilde. No hay nada malo en la humildad. La inteligencia es cosa distinta de la humildad, puede coincidir o no


----------



## jus (30 Dic 2021)

He visto ya el video ya bien visto y joe... ahí hay hostias a patadas!!! no hablo de los encapuchados persé que están para liarla y uno se lo toma a mal, pero joe un encapuchado le está cortando la barba o algo a uno y sale con los guantes pringados de SANGRE!!

Pero he visto en otras partes del video como un tío saca una vara y varea a los que están al lado de la novia con el jolgorio ahí metido y luego tirando agua pero de mal rollo!!!

Vaya percal!!!, a mi me habría gustado ir pero plan turista, como hombre además me tratarían a cuerpo de rey seguro!!!


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

jus dijo:


> He visto ya el video ya bien visto y joe... ahí hay hostias a patadas!!! no hablo de los encapuchados persé que están para liarla y uno se lo toma a mal, pero joe un encapuchado le está cortando la barba o algo a uno y sale con los guantes pringados de SANGRE!!
> 
> Pero he visto en otras partes del video como un tío saca una vara y varea a los que están al lado de la novia con el jolgorio ahí metido y luego tirando agua pero de mal rollo!!!
> 
> Vaya percal!!!, a mi me habría gustado ir pero plan turista, como hombre además me tratarían a cuerpo de rey seguro!!!




Son brutos pero nobles....sin malicia ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Dic 2021)

Pizti dijo:


> joder qué makina, una gozada el vídeo. Me recuerda cebao a mi padre... Chajote fresco en la frente sin tiritas, como debe ser.
> Me ha entrado morriña, cabrón.
> 
> Parece que tienen pasta, buen coche, buena casa, familia educada (y sino castañazo que te crió), sin extrenticidades o parloteo innecesario. Voy a ver el del bisonte jojojo
> ...





Este es mucho mejor. Atención al final del video.


----------



## jus (30 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Son brutos pero nobles....sin malicia ...



Claro claro, lo de ppuerto urraco solo fueron brutos, sin malicia posiblemente tambien.

Bodas vladimir paco de mierda es lo que tiene, que te lo hagan en tu boda ver cómo hay malos rollos de casi peleas sino golpetazos porque alguno se pasa de más en lo que sea.

Fácil verlo desde lo lejano claro claro


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Dic 2021)

Urquiza dijo:


> En el 12:45 sale una pizpi moviendo el culo.
> Información.



Y además calza tetazas...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ojo que tiene muchas más
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXOOTN0wfhWHTKPu2ARNotw



Excelente lista


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Dic 2021)

Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas



Les intentas hacer un pcr y te inflan a palos


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Te apetece un menage con él y conmigo?



Bueno vale, pero yo enmedio.


----------



## eltonelero (30 Dic 2021)

Portal dijo:


> despues de visionar varios de estos geniales videos de esas incontaminadas gentes aun no he visto a un solo cuatro ojos cuando aqui lo raro ya es ver a alguien sin gafas, creo que tampoco hay calvos y tiene pinta de que tampoco hay depresion, bipolaridad, add, toc, sintron, insulina y no se cuantas mierdas mas



Ni transgeneros ni generos fluidos.
Las posibles tendencias lesbianas son curadas a base de buenos pollazos y las gayers a base de buenos palos.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)

*asacre de la escuela de Beslán*



Ir a la navegaciónIr a la búsqueda

Masacre de la escuela de Beslán
LugarBeslán, Osetia del Norte, RusiaCoordenadas




43°11′03″N 44°32′27″EBlanco(s)Profesorado y estudiantesFecha1 de septiembre de 2004
~9:30 del 1 de septiembre de 2004 - ~5:00 del 3 de septiembre de 2004 (UTC+3)Tipo de ataqueRehenesMuertos3341HeridosAl menos 7832Perpetrador(es)Batallón de mártires Riyad-us Saliheen de Shamil Basáyev3MotivaciónDesocupación rusa de Chechenia e independencia3[editar datos en Wikidata]
La *masacre de la escuela de Beslán* (Террористический акт в Беслане en ruso; romanización: _Terroristichesky act v Beslanie_) tuvo lugar el 1 de septiembre de 2004, cuando un grupo islamista de unas 30 personas armadas irrumpió en un colegio de Beslán, en Osetia del Norte (Rusia), tomando como rehenes a 1181 personas, la mayoría menores. El operativo llevado a cabo por fuerzas de seguridad rusas el 3 de septiembre terminó con un tiroteo entre los secuestradores y las fuerzas de seguridad, que dejó un saldo de 334 muertos (186 de ellos niños) y más de 700 heridos.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> *asacre de la escuela de Beslán*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pena, DEP.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)

Si, luego viene lo del asunto del teatro en moscú





__





Expansión.com - 20 días que conmovieron el mundo






www.expansion.com


----------



## JAG63 (30 Dic 2021)

Creo que he visto a Revilluca


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Gracias por la info.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2021)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Si, luego viene lo del asunto del teatro en moscú
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que en paz descansen.


----------



## The Honkler (30 Dic 2021)

Traigo el making of


----------



## Vikingo2016 (30 Dic 2021)

El título del hilo correcto debe ser: Boda GITANA Rusa.


----------



## audienorris1899 (31 Dic 2021)

*MUY FAN DE ESTOS 2:*


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tienen un aire a españoles ,no? En sus rasgos, forma de ser, abiertos ...brutos pero en modo noble....



A mi me ha recordado a los personajes secundarios del Miyazaki, en Porco Roso, La Puta, Mononoke, Nausicaa, conan el niño del futuro.


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Dic 2021)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Quiero ser encapuchado!
> 
> Joputa devuélveme mis 18 minutos de vida.... bueno en verdad hasta me ha gustado



Pero si es el mejor video musical del año, despues del de los talibanes en la caida de Kabul con la cancion de "la culpa no era mia".


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los daguestanies son parientes cercanos de los alanos, los cuales se asentaron entre otras zonas en la actual Galicia y Portugal, eso podría explicar muchas cosas que se ven en estos lugares.



Todo comenzó cuando en diciembre de 406 un contingente de unos veinte mil suevos, acompañados por huestes de vándalos y alanos, cruzó el helado Rin en las cercanías de la actual Maguncia y se dirigió hacia el oeste, asolando las Galias y después las Hispanias en una invasión cruenta que trastocó para siempre el destino del Imperio de Occidente. En el reparto que se hizo entre los pueblos de esa expedición a los suevos les cayó en suerte la provincia de Gallaecia y establecieron en Braga su capital primera, aunque también tuvieron residencia en la actual Coruña. 









Suevos: El falso mito del nacionalismo gallego


La exposición «In tempore sueborum», un ejemplo de rigor histórico que se puede ver en tres espacios de Orense, devuelve a la actualidad el tema de la utilización política de este pueblo, contaminado por el etnicismo supremacista




www.larazon.es













Reino suevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2022)

*"La noche de san Silvestre del año 406 el Rin se heló. Fue la noche del último día del año. * Miles de hombres mujeres y niños lanzaron los carromatos sobre el río, y el hielo aguantó. No necesitaron puentes para atravesarlo. Hasta ese momento ese río caudaloso era la frontera natural que impedía que los Barbaros atacasen el imperio Romano , de la misma manera que el Mediterráneo lo es actualmente para frenar la invasión africana.


Las tropas imperiales quedaron desbordadas por la avalancha; pero nunca sospecharon el papel que les reservaba la historia. Con ese gesto comenzaron las invasiones bárbaras en Occidente. La muralla se agrietó. Nunca volvería a restaurarse".

Nosotros somos ellos . Los descendientes de los bárbaros que atacaron y destruyeron por completo la población que vivía en Hispania . 
En nuestros rituales ancestrales como las bodas , en la idiosincrasia todavía inalterada por el nuevo estilo de vida , todavía permanece nuestra conexión con los pueblos de donde procedemos .


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a echarle un vistazo porque en algún momento he escuchado algún tipo de música medio oriental medio "gipsy" pero sin ser ni gitaneo ni ningún rollo arabesco. No sabía identificarla, en su día pensé que sería algún estilo rumano o algo parecido.



Busca turbofolk, mi chica serbia me llevo a una fiesta con sus paisanos y casi pierdo la cabeza con el turbofolk de los cojones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (14 May 2022)

Lo siento por si a alguien le molesta que suba esto, pero me he levantado con la puta melodía en la cabeza y el upeo es sano además de necesario. Mitiquísimas risas me eché en su momento con los comentarios de la peña.

De verdad que no creo que haya un liberador más instantaneo de endorfinas que el visionado de este vídeo...


----------



## Little Big Gili (17 Nov 2022)

Boda en Afganistán:


----------

